# Crappie today AnyOne?



## WoodFish (Oct 7, 2006)

Wazup! Has any body have some Luck in catching some Nice size Crappie


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

not yet wait till spring and ill tell u a spot that does good


----------



## louieb (May 31, 2006)

Where is your crappie hole? I can't wait until spring.:--|


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

To me now is the best time for slabs...They school up tight and once you find them(usually a bit deep) you can stay with them. Calm day are the worst...A little breeze is the key.Keep going smaller till you connect.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*I Fished............*

Tonight At The Horbor Police Station In D.c. And We Had A Ball Fishing For Crappie And Yellow Perch.


----------



## hustlur (Jan 29, 2007)

Here's some.

Hustlur


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*hustlur*

Now those are nice !!!!!!!
The old extend the arm trick


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

CAST DADDY L said:


> Tonight At The Horbor Police Station In D.c. And We Had A Ball Fishing For Crappie And Yellow Perch.


Hey "L"...where exactly is the hot spot at the Harbor police station..I`ve going down there for a while now and have not found the "honey hole"...please enlighten me!!!opcorn:


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Jamaican*



> We Had A Ball Fishing For Crappie And Yellow Perch.


He didn't say catching just fishing ....lol :redface: :redface:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

*Hole etiquette!*

Let's not get confused by the changes in terminology. I wouldn't want anyone to mistaken the honey hole for the crappie hole, because they are not the same. Honey holes contain all kinds of good fish, while crappie holes just contain crappies. Many fisherman jealously guard their hole to prevent other fisherman from showing up and trying to cast their rod out into promising looking waters. It's only natural that one would become possessive of their hole. Once you discover a hole, that hole is yours and yours alone unless you choose to share it. Others may be sharing it without your knowledge or consent, but then again hopefully not. While it is common among fishermen to ask another fisherman to reveal their hole, it's a little difficult for some guys to say no. Therefore, please be considerate when asking for the use of another man's hole.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Lol!!!*



Andre said:


> He didn't say catching just fishing ....lol :redface: :redface:


For some reason, I knew I was going to get a reply from you...LOL!!!


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Very Nice slabs. Were they caught out of the Potomac River? If so fun catchin no eats for me!:--|



Hole intrusion is not a good thing......................:beer:


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

fishbait said:


> Let's not get confused by the changes in terminology. I wouldn't want anyone to mistaken the honey hole for the crappie hole, because they are not the same. Honey holes contain all kinds of good fish, while crappie holes just contain crappies. Many fisherman jealously guard their hole to prevent other fisherman from showing up and trying to cast their rod out into promising looking waters. It's only natural that one would become possessive of their hole. Once you discover a hole, that hole is yours and yours alone unless you choose to share it. Others may be sharing it without your knowledge or consent, but then again hopefully not. While it is common among fishermen to ask another fisherman to reveal their hole, it's a little difficult for some guys to say no. Therefore, please be considerate when asking for the use of another man's hole.


Point well taken...Fishbait...
:redface:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Jamaican Fisher said:


> Point well taken...Fishbait...
> :redface:


Oops, my apologies JF. Not meant to be directed at anyone in particular. Just goofing off because I got nothing better to do. I should just get back to my work. :redface: :redface:


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Holy Crappie Hustlur those are some nice size slabs there.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

fishbait said:


> Oops, my apologies JF. Not meant to be directed at anyone in particular. Just goofing off because I got nothing better to do. I should just get back to my work. :redface: :redface:


That`s OK...Fishbait...but I believe Cast Daddy L and I have a good enough relationship to share that information.:fishing:


----------



## hustlur (Jan 29, 2007)

KT_UMCP said:


> Holy Crappie Hustlur those are some nice size slabs there.


check out this one 2.5lbs. Look at the comparisson from the trout. The biggest trout is 15lbs in this picture.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Wow, is that a rainbow trout! Was he caught from a lake or was he migratory? I've never seen one that size, except for the steelhead which is actually the same fish. Nice catch!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Soooo*

You have also caught the elusive blueshoe fish


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Except for that shoe they look like Greenbriar trout to me.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice fish there dude!


----------



## hustlur (Jan 29, 2007)

Big Rad said:


> You have also caught the elusive blueshoe fish


Them Blushoes are tough on light tackle!!!!


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

hustlur said:


> check out this one 2.5lbs. Look at the comparisson from the trout. The biggest trout is 15lbs in this picture.


Oh Snap, it even has a hooked jaw! Just last week, when I visited Cabela's for the 1st time, did I ever see a trout that was in the 15+ pound range.

I can't believe you caught one. 

If you don't mind, can you tell us what state you caught that in?  A river name would be even better.  

BTW, a friend of mine that went with me told me 15+ lb trout are common in north west PA. Can anyone confirm?

Thanks,

- Dae


----------



## hustlur (Jan 29, 2007)

Dae,

There are a lot of "Super Trout" that are bred here for California. All these fish are caught in Corona Lake.

Here are some of my pics of trout over 12lbs.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

them trouts are super big! when is the best time to fish Corona Lake? are you flip/pinoy?


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Man, If I was catching trout like those, I probably would have never switched to saltwater fishing.

Those fish as unbelievable! 

Congrats on the nice catch!!!

- Dae


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Kumusta Hustlur !

I think we may need a west coast forum!


----------



## hustlur (Jan 29, 2007)

Yep!!! I'm 100% pinoy. Trout season starts in October until May.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

How do you catch them? 
Shore or boat?


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

kumusta pare. are you from nj or cal?


----------



## hustlur (Jan 29, 2007)

Both!!! I live in Cal now.


----------

